# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Cần gia công cơ khí khóa xe máy

## tommyle

Xin chào, 
Bên mình có nhu cầu làm phần cơ khí 1 cái khóa xe máy tự động, tuơng tự như cái Khóa xe tự động của Bách Hóa Xanh,

ictnews.vn/kinh-doanh/doanh-nghiep/ro-bot-giu-xe-tu-dong-cua-bach-hoa-xanh-tai-tp-hcm-co-gi-dac-biet-167850.ict

Các bạn có làm hoặc biết bên nào uy tín vui lòng giới thiệu, cảm ơn. Private message hoặc gửi mail về ceostuff [at] sharecar [dot] vn

----------

